# New pup on the horizon



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! That should be a fun breeding!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How exciting! You are going to have a BLAST!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations! That is so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures when they are born!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks like a high powered breeding, for sure! With that much anticipation and patience you deserve a great puppy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Pam I am SO excited for you!!!! This is an incredible litter. I considered it when I was looking for Gabby but I just couldn't wait and I have no regrets. I love me some Goo! 

I have seen Mo (and Nash) and they are super dogs, not to mention their owners. 

I can't wait to see puppy pictures.... Of course I knew about Pam's deposit 2 years ago. 

PUPPIES!!!!!!!! WHEEEEEE!!!!!! (insert Geiko Pig squeal here!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting!! looks like a litter with tremendous potential. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How fun!! New puppy threads!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How exciting  You are so patient!!

I myself am practically drooling over a few breedings, but am not in the market for a pup right now so I hope you'll post often about your little one


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks all, Ann you are so funny and Gabby goo is awesome, good pick there. Will post more when I find out. Nash should deliver the week of Mothers Day


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yay more puppy pics coming up soon! Boy or Girl? There's some really nice breedings coming up, it's a good thing I have enough sense to know my hands are too full right now.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Jodie a little girlie, however I would definately take a boy from this litter. Yes, there are a lot of good performance breeding going on down on the coast.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They're doing a repeat breeding sired by a River Ranch Speaker son. I'm so in love with the first litter I don't think I should visit until all the pups are spoken for....


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't go, you know what will happen lol..I love my little River Ranch girlie (Speaker grandpa lol).


----------

